# Version 14.6!!!



## smoothtivo (Apr 26, 2004)

Just notice 14.6 popped up as the latest version. Anyone get it or know whats new?

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I thought this came out with the TiVo Slide Remote. Didn't know that it really did anything extra though.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I thought this came out with the TiVo Slide Remote. Didn't know that it really did anything extra though.


Supposedly, this is in limited rollout and does little or nothing special. over 14.5.

14.7 is the next "real" update. Who knows when we'll get THAT.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Actually spoke to TiVo Corp yesterday, was told 14.6 is simply to activate pandora, nothing more they would say.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Mike Wolf said:


> Actually spoke to TiVo Corp yesterday, was told 14.6 is simply to activate pandora, nothing more they would say.


Then how is it Pandora is running on 14.5?


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Then how is it Pandora is running on 14.5?


Dont know. I asked that exact question, she said " you must be one of the lucky ones" I really hate how tight lipped TiVo is about features in their software releases.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Mike Wolf said:


> Dont know. I asked that exact question, she said " you must be one of the lucky ones" I really hate how tight lipped TiVo is about features in their software releases.


If it was TiVo customer service, they were most likely pulling "facts" out if their butt. They seem to do that more than they should.

14.6 is slow rolling out now according to Margaret's TiVo blog, but who cares? It's way late, improves very little, and 14.7 is the next update with any hope of siginificant speed/stability/feature updates.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> If it was TiVo customer service, they were most likely pulling "facts" out if their butt. They seem to do that more than they should.
> 
> 14.6 is slow rolling out now according to Margaret's TiVo blog, but who cares? It's way late, improves very little, and 14.7 is the next update with any hope of siginificant speed/stability/feature updates.


Can you link us to that please? Also the people I talked to was a tech over the chat, and later on I spoke to Media relations. They say that its currently out in the wild and will be updated on all boxes soon.

Now I need to ask this, is this software sent out to every series of TiVo? Like series 1, 2, 3 and HD as well?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mike Wolf said:


> Now I need to ask this, is this software sent out to every series of TiVo? Like series 1, 2, 3 and HD as well?


Nope. Each Series has their own software version.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DancnDude said:


> I thought this came out with the TiVo Slide Remote. Didn't know that it really did anything extra though.


I don't think 14.6 has anything to do with the slide remote. I use my slide all the time. It is just fine under 14.5. Probably just coincidence?


----------



## WrathWielder (Dec 12, 2007)

From other posts I've been following, I believe 14.6 addresses some "out of memory" issues people were getting while accessing their Netflix queues...

-Greg


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

WrathWielder said:


> From other posts I've been following, I believe 14.6 addresses some "out of memory" issues people were getting while accessing their Netflix queues...
> 
> -Greg


Well it happened to me after watching 20 straight hours of tv shows on netflix. Anyway to recover without restarting?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> Well it happened to me after watching 20 straight hours of tv shows on netflix. Anyway to recover without restarting?


20 hours?


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

lujan said:


> 20 hours?


yeah lol i was watching all four seasons of futurama, and the four feature length movies, and fell asleep with it running


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Don't have 14.6 yet and still don't trust HD Menu Central - been using SD TIVO Central with no problems.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Mike Wolf said:


> Can you link us to that please? Also the people I talked to was a tech over the chat, and later on I spoke to Media relations. They say that its currently out in the wild and will be updated on all boxes soon.
> 
> Now I need to ask this, is this software sent out to every series of TiVo? Like series 1, 2, 3 and HD as well?


Dunno how to link to a specific tweet, but here it is:

@muhlman Some people received a software update to 14.6 earlier this week. 
4:31 PM Sep 20th via web in reply to muhlman

From this twitter account: http://twitter.com/tivodesign


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Never received 14.6 software update. Are they still sending it out?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

timstack8969 said:


> Never received 14.6 software update. Are they still sending it out?


Didn't get it either. Maybe the never threw the switch to go wide with it?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DaveWhittle said:


> Didn't get it either. Maybe the never threw the switch to go wide with it?


It has only been a week or 10 days. I think they probably test distribute longer than that before turning it "on" for general distribution. It is supposedly a very minor update, so I wouldn't get all excited, anyway.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Mike Wolf said:


> Well it happened to me after watching 20 straight hours of tv shows on netflix. Anyway to recover without restarting?


For recovery you may need to consider getting some sleep


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

*patiently waiting for tivo to release another update*


----------



## turbo84gn (Oct 23, 2010)

I am one of those that get the error that when I choose a netflix movie to play it dumps me back to the main menu. According to tivo tech support, 14.6 is supposed to fix that. I just got off a chat support window and will find out tonight when I get home. I think they were only rolling this update to those that complain. Netflix streaming hasn't worked for weeks. When I called a few weeks ago they just said it would be fixed in a week, that the immediately previous update broke it.


----------



## treat2day (Mar 27, 2010)

We are sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused. If you attempted and were unable to instantly watch TV episodes or movies yesterday, click on this account specific link in the next 7 days to apply your 3% credit to your next billing statement.


----------



## jenmac (Jan 19, 2005)

My premier shipped with 14.6. 1 week after install the thing started doing a continuous reboot. Called tech support and they rma'd a new premier. Last week I happened to check the sw version and it was 14.5. The box has been stable for the past week with no reboots. This morning the box was loaded with 14.6. We'll see how stable it is....oh and I was one of the lucky ones using Pandora with 14.5.


----------



## Phasers (May 29, 2008)

I was using Pandora fine with 14.5

Tivo just crashed (well froze on HD menu after watching a show). I unplugged it to reboot after it was frozen for 10 min, and I guess I had a pending software update cuz it updated/ rebooted to 14.6 and gave me 2 Pandora messages.

Seems a tiny bit snappier on the HD menu's, but that could just be wishful thinking.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Got the "Pending Restart" I am afraid to switch back to HD Menu's-should I with 14.6?


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Taking a long time to install 14.6 - close to 30 minutes now


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

timstack8969 said:


> Got the "Pending Restart" I am afraid to switch back to HD Menu's-should I with 14.6?


So far it seems more stable unless you use apps (netflix, pandora - asking for lockups and reboots), but the HD UI menus are only the most minute amount faster. If they bothered you before, they'll still bother you.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

So far no probs with 14.6... but I didn't have problems with 14.5 either.

I'm going to watch some Netflix tonight. I wish TiVo would get the Netflix display of the new PS3 interface.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Yes the PS3 APP is so much better now than TIVO Premiere. It finally finished 14.6 and I switched back to HD Menus-will see if any lock up happen.


----------



## turbo84gn (Oct 23, 2010)

Did anyone notice the display resolution during the long update process? The reason I ask is I just did a system restart. My TV only does 480i, 480p, and 1080i. Right now it's out of sync and I am guessing it's in 720 mode during the update. I will let it go and see what happens.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

turbo84gn said:


> Did anyone notice the display resolution during the long update process? The reason I ask is I just did a system restart. My TV only does 480i, 480p, and 1080i. Right now it's out of sync and I am guessing it's in 720 mode during the update. I will let it go and see what happens.


My TV won't display 720 either, but I could see the update process just fine.


----------



## turbo84gn (Oct 23, 2010)

I probably should mention I have a rear projection tv, using component video inputs. I can't justify a new tv when my 60" works just fine. Oh well, good reason to go to bed early.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Same set up here, except 65", so it's not the component video causing it either.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

timstack8969 said:


> Yes the PS3 APP is so much better now than TIVO Premiere.


It's not just the PS3 App. I just downloaded the new Wii Netflix channel- Wow.


----------



## turbo84gn (Oct 23, 2010)

It just came back. Was out of sync for at least 20 minutes. Then it said PREPARING UPDATE - THIS COULD TAKE AN HOUR OR LONGER. After 10 seconds it rebooted. System version is 14.6-01-3-746. I can stream NetFlix now!!!


----------



## tattube (Oct 24, 2010)

I heard that 14.6 is being put out mostly to resolve issues with the slide remote.

Got that from Tivo CSR.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

timstack8969 said:


> Yes the PS3 APP is so much better now than TIVO Premiere. It finally finished 14.6 and I switched back to HD Menus-will see if any lock up happen.


Even my cheap Vizio Blu-Ray player Netflix app is way better than the Premiere. The image quality is much better on the Vizio not to mention how much better the menu system is with so many more options. Plus the player doesn't reboot if the net connection is dropped. Just for kicks I unplugged the cable modem during a Netflix movie on Tivo after getting 14.6. . .Rebooted.


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Plus the player doesn't reboot if the net connection is dropped. Just for kicks I unplugged the cable modem during a Netflix movie on Tivo after getting 14.6. . .Rebooted.


Did you report that to TiVo? I had a few reboots while streaming and bet that's it


----------



## tattube (Oct 24, 2010)

timstack8969 said:


> Never received 14.6 software update. Are they still sending it out?


I was told to expect it at a server near you on Oct. 20th.
My update to 14.6 was last night.


----------

